# Novel Apple Pudding.



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

I've tweaked the formal recipe a little to add more useful info, so this is how I do it.
This is for 4 to 6 serves.
*
Ingredients

3 - 4 medium sized Granny Smith cooking apples.*
(a guide is however many fill HALF the bottom area of what you'll be cooking them in.)
*1 Tablespoon of butter
2 Tablespoons Self Raising Flour.
3/4s of a cup of white sugar
Pinch of salt.
1 cup of cold water*
*Around a heaped tablespoon of Brown Sugar 
Raisins and or sultanas.*

Peel the apples, cut them in halves horizontally, (across the 'equator'.)

Dig out the core leaving as small a hole in the bottom as possible.

Stuff a raisin in to cover the hole, then pack in brown sugar and a couple of sultanas or more raisins if there's room to the top.

Place the halves open end up, in a pie dish,   Pyrex is good for me, not too deep but at least a half inch higher than the apples.
Put extra pieces of apple into big gaps just to even it out but don't overfill.

*MIX*

*Rub butter into the flour until crumby.
Add sugar and salt then water and stir it gently a little only.*
(It'll look awful but there's magic gonna happen.)

*Pour it very gently over the apples so as not to disturb the brown sugar too much,
but try and get some over the tops of the apples as pouring in.*
(It won't cover them but it rises up to their level as it cooks)

*Bake in a moderately hot oven 220C.  370f. for 35 minutes or until golden brown and 
it blows little sticky looking bubbles around the edges.

Serve hot with ice cream, custard or cream.   
*
... and if you're lucky enough to have leftovers it's even good to snack on stone cold.
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

(*Warning*, place some foil or something under it 'cos if it bubbles over it's hell to clean off the oven.)

This is a pic of one of mine, just to show that it really does work, never trust a magazine picture.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 20, 2013)

Di..that looks like a good fall treat when the apples come in.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 20, 2013)

Best with the Granny Smiths OG, ordinary eating apples go too soggy and they don't have that slightly sour tang to balance out all that sugar.


----------



## Anne (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you, Diwindrin; I'd meant to ask for that recipe...looks so yummy!!   It is now in my recipe box.


----------

